# Boogie Woogie Fans



## Brian from Maui (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRFija0otKc

Sabine Pyrker on drums Joachim Pladen on piano. and Dana Gillespie on vocals.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 21, 2016)

Crazy fingers!


----------



## Demelza Reveley (Jul 1, 2016)

That one is good.


----------



## lineisyjanelle (Jul 1, 2016)

Where can i found episodes of Boogie woogie i want all episode ..


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's Stephanie Trick and Jorg Hegemann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yo_5tR0EbI


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jul 20, 2016)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Crazy fingers!




It's called Stride piano.  Here's an interview with Stephanie Trick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVLoWtuwhBQ


----------

